# 7 Days & 1000km on a Look 585



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

Just thought I would share my experience of riding 1000km on a solid mix of Australian country roads and highways on a charity ride from Sydney to Surfers Paradise.

Bike is a 2009 Proteam 585. XXL running DuraAce 7900 with handbuilt DT Swiss wheels(240s hubs RR585 rims). From this you can probably tell I am not a 150# fly weight but a clydesdale. I built this bike up in December last year from a NOS frame. 

This was a pack ride so not much point talking about the pace except to say we averaged 30kph for the 7 days.

So how did the 585 go for a week.....

climbing - as clyde it will never be my strength but we did it. I pushed down it went up. We were not at the front and we not at the back. However when I stand and kick it surges forward without feeling mushy.

descending - this is where we rule. With some very dangerous broken bitumen and large bumps and ripples mid corner during 2 fairly significants climbs on the last day which varied from 5 to 14% over 36km the bike stayed very settled at speeds way faster than I would normally be comfortable with. It just tracked sharp and settled back down.

on the flats - one word - stable. It just stays on course and held the line when the pack was running at 40kph and being buffetted by passing heavy trucks.

comfort - for a traditional type frame this bike is so compliant. The roads varied form multilane highway to country roads with badly broken shoulders and course chip sealed blue stone. The frame just soaked it up.

Looks - for a 3 year old frame and X? year old design the 585 still draws comments - being a relatively uncommon brand here in Australia (I had the only Look in 200 riders) most people thought it was a new bike.

Where did it rule - the rolling hills - sharp climbs and descents with some undulations in between. We flew down hill, powered along the flats and then kicked up the short sharp climbs in the big ring and surged over and down again. The 585 felt like it was at home.

Although I have only had this bike for a few short months I am truly attached to it. It will be a sad day if anything happens to it.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Great to hear you made it back home safe and sound! How are the legs feeling?
Nothing you say about the 585 surprises me, it really was made for rides like that! Glad it stayed true to form. 
How did the new saddle treat you?


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

The beauty of the 585. It does everything well, and you look good and feel good while doing it. What more could you ask for in a bike?


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Sam


The legs were a bit soft by the end of it. A couple of serious climbs out of Kyogle - two Cat 4 and one Cat 3 in 36 km with nothing bar the descents in between. A fast run back down to the coast though then two Cat 4's back into Queensland over Terranora. 

New saddle was great although the damn clamp loosened on the last day but only the last few km before the lunch stop.

For those interested the new saddle is a Kizik Kurve. Quite a nice ride out of it and zero pressure or rubs from it and I had only put 300km or so into it before we left.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Post pics mate.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a shame about the clamp, mine is torqued up to 15nm, seems excessive but now I see why it's needed!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice ride Hux 
the 585 is an awsome frame as the others have said it does everything well and descends even better  
Glad to hear your week went well

I am often the only look owner on some rides but I did the 5 dams ride in perth and there were 10 of us would love to see some pics 
And if you are on face book like the look bike club page we also have our own strava club as well! it's great to see others getting out there on there looks 

Twiggy


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

HUX - thanks to you and your advice previously i have just bought 2006 585 Team identical to the Thor Hushovd Credit Agricole model....only a few miles but great so far


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrads on the bike and ride. Many would argue that the 585 was one of the best all rounder framesets ever made. You'll most likely love it for years and years to come.


----------

